# '52 CWC CO-OP bike



## tobolski (Oct 17, 2010)

I recently picked up a Cleveland Welding Co, National Cooperatives, Inc., Chicago (CO-OP) bike (see pic). Just wondering if anyone has seen or heard of this bike before? I've been told by the seller that it's the same frame as the Roadmaster. Thanks for the feed back...

Jason


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Oct 17, 2010)

Hello from the other end of NC! That badge is uncommon, though there are still a few around. It's made by Cleveland Welding Co., makers of Roadmaster, later bought out by AMF. There should be numbers stamped on the bottom of the crank hanger, and it can be dated. 49ish-56 have a "Cw" stamp, the w is inside the C. 52-56s are year stamped, i.e. 52Cw for a 1952. I don't believe they used the rear facing rear dropouts afetr 53 or 4.


----------



## Gordon (Oct 17, 2010)

I have a nice original one in maroon.


----------



## tobolski (Oct 17, 2010)

really? Gordon, i'd love to see a pic if you have one. the original color of the '52 i have is maroon. I'm real curious of the history of the bike, why CWC made them for the CO-OP and all and i've decided to go with a restoration...
Thanks Adam, mine has serial #C75056 52Cw, i'm stoked to hear any info on it.
Anyone ever use the NBHAA to get info on a bike?


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Oct 17, 2010)

"Anyone ever use the NBHAA to get info on a bike?"
I wouldn't recommend it! There's a thread around here somewhere about Leon Dixon, proprietor of the NBHAA. Aside from charging for info, he won't likely have any additional info. Co op was likely a brand for a certain hardware or dept. store, but those can be tough to figure out, given how old they are, and how obscure the store might be!


----------



## Gordon (Oct 17, 2010)

I'll try and find time to get it down and take a picture.


----------



## tobolski (Oct 18, 2010)

thanks, much appreciated Gordon. I might just skip the whole NBHAA thing if i can get enough info together. thanks for the heads up Adam, my experience so far with NBHAA was pretty right on with the threads i found. this is an awesome forum, really glad i stumbled upon it.


----------



## Gordon (Oct 18, 2010)

*Co-op bike*

Please excuse the dirt, it has been hanging in the garage a long time.


----------



## tobolski (Oct 18, 2010)

Wow man, thanks I really appreciate seeing your pics. Good to see one with original paint. Do you know the year? Is it a Troxel saddle? There's a lot of detail there in the fenders and headtube that might be hard to reproduce but I'd like to do it if I can...


----------

